# Buzzing on Super Reverb



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Last night while playing through the Super Reverb it started to sound scratchy and then it developed a buzzing sound. I switched out the power tubes and rectifier tube, no change. Loud buzzing and if you try to play through it you just get a scratchy response. Any suggestions?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So no possible causes that may be simple to change like a tube or something?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

does your have a ground switch? try flicking it to the other side. It could be a preamp tube, but caps are more likely.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Is the buzz there with nothing plugged in?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No the buzzing only happens when I flip the on switch it can be plugged in and on standby an nothng. Something had to have gone, either a tube or something becuase it happened while I was playing it


----------



## GuitarG. (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it electrical hum or buzzing just when you play? And by nothing do you mean that there is no signal from the guitar getting to the speakers?


----------



## GuitarG. (Apr 1, 2010)

If it's hum check the obvious stuff first. Check your speakers. Check the connections too the speakers. Check the instrument input jacks. They can hum if they become faulty. Look inside the chassis at all the components for any visual signs. Mabe a blown or ruptured cap. Could even be a faulty tube socket that is'nt making proper connection to one of the pins on a tube.
Other than that i would suggest bringing it too a tech too troubleshoot. It's hard too tell without anymore symptoms or without hearing it.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

try your preamp tubes.....pull them out and put them back one at a time....if a bad one is the cause you'll know quick enough. CAUTION...tubes get hot!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarG. said:


> Is it electrical hum or buzzing just when you play? And by nothing do you mean that there is no signal from the guitar getting to the speakers?


You can plug in as normal but you can hear a buzz/hum and when you play the signal is weakened and scratchy. Its as if the volume is affected as well as the signal creating a scratchy output.


----------



## GuitarG. (Apr 1, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You can plug in as normal but you can hear a buzz/hum and when you play the signal is weakened and scratchy. Its as if the volume is affected as well as the signal creating a scratchy output.


OK, one other question, and im just trying too narrow down the simplest possibilities. I've had similar too what your describing happen once on a Fender amp. I know this may sound dumb but the speakers arent plugged into the ext. speaker jack by chance are they? I made that mistake once years ago by half conciously feeling around for the jack and plugged into the wrong jack mistakenly. The result was staticy, scratchy sound with some loss in volume. Making this mistake is not good for your OT. Luckily I never blew anything.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You can plug in as normal but you can hear a buzz/hum and when you play the signal is weakened and scratchy. Its as if the volume is affected as well as the signal creating a scratchy output.


I think you need a tech. Could be you've lost B+ to one of your output tubes...in fact, it could be a number of things.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nonreverb said:


> I think you need a tech. Could be you've lost B+ to one of your output tubes...in fact, it could be a number of things.


I think you are right


----------



## GuitarG. (Apr 1, 2010)

That would have been my next suggestion also. If nothing obvious, time too troubleshoot the circuit.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtrguy said:


> Both the normal and vibrato channels buzzing?


Both channels as far as I know


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My guess is something's lost ground reference, possibly an input jack might be dirty or bent. The caveat here is it's impossible to accurately diagnose amp problems with a computer, but we try.


----------

